# Sig Request for upcoming Cro Cop fight :D



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

The Request:
I would like an awesome Cro Cop sig to support him for his upcoming fight.


Pics:








- Left








- Middle








- Right


Title: Cro Cop


Sub-Text: - Forever a Fan -


More Sub-Text: Davisty69


Colors: Red, white, black, checkered like the cro flag if you think it looks good.


Size: 400 x 200 (if there is a bigger size for Mods, well then I'd like that size ) 


Avatar?: NO

Thanks ahead of time. Also, I know it is short notice, but I would like to be sporting this ASAP to support him for his upcoming fight. Thanks for your hard work


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Love it we still have Love for CC after all this haha


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Of course, Fan for life


----------

